# My take on Mayall/Clapton's Hideaway



## Southbay Ampworks (Jun 30, 2006)

Let me know what you think...recorded with a Shure SM 57 placed 9 inches from the speaker dust cap, just off center. Closed back cab, Orville Les Paul Goldtop with WCR BetSet pickups, Major Crunch amp, plugged straight in, no fx, no fx added in mix, guitar played over a backing track I found online.

http://southbayampworks.com/scumbackclips/HideawayH55.mp3

http://southbayampworks.com/scumbackclips/HideawayH75.mp3

http://southbayampworks.com/scumbackclips/HideawayM75.mp3

http://southbayampworks.com/scumbackclips/HideawayH75LHDC.mp3


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Love your playing man. Tone.......o.k. but I don't have a top notch set of speakers.
Please tell where you got the backing track on line?
Benee Wafers


----------



## Southbay Ampworks (Jun 30, 2006)

Pretty sure I got the backing track here...

http://www.guitarvoice.com/


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Something has happened to the mp3's , there not working ?? just get a can not find server page.


----------



## Southbay Ampworks (Jun 30, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Something has happened to the mp3's , there not working ?? just get a can not find server page.


You have to register at Guitar Voice to download backing tracks. The mp3's are showing up for me at my site. Didn't know which you were referring to...


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok must of been a glitch here they are working now. Nice playing and thanks for the samples between speakers, they sound awesome....


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Cool rendition... the link for the backing tracks is cool too... thanks for sharing.

KHINGPYNN


----------



## Southbay Ampworks (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks Pauls & KHINGPYNN (and you're welcome for that backing track info, too!).


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

nice tone, kickass playingevilGuitar:

more backing's here: http://www.guitarbt.com/index.php?page=dl_list&cat=Jam Tracks


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I know that song from when I was a kid.

You play it great.:food-smiley-004: ]

That Orville and amp sound right on the money.

Nice Vibrarto and good chops keep it it going.:bow: 

I almost expexted My Little Girl to come after like it does on the Beano album.

Thanks


----------



## Southbay Ampworks (Jun 30, 2006)

SCREEM & elindso...thanks very much. I've been noodling on that tune for 30 plus years, but this is the first time I ever recorded myself playing it. There's a couple of clams, a couple of shortcuts...my old fingers can't play it as well as when I was 16 anymore  but at least I got most of it dialed in pretty close.

I'll have to checkout that backing track link, and see what else I can butcher next... :tongue:


----------



## Brian G (Aug 17, 2006)

Great playing! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

cool, sounds good!!


----------

